# worm castings?



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jul 12, 2015)

ok so I know worm castings themselves are good for the soil, but would it be ok/better to leave actual red worms in the soil?


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jul 12, 2015)

Ps. This is the coolest thing I think I've ever done. And I think I've done some pretty cool stuff


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 12, 2015)

They might get hungry in a pot as they won't eat anything except slimy rotten stuff, and hopefully you don't have that in your grows. A worm or two sure won't hurt anything, but they would be better in the worm box eating and pooping.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jul 12, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> They might get hungry in a pot as they won't eat anything except slimy rotten stuff, and hopefully you don't have that in your grows. A worm or two sure won't hurt anything, but they would be better in the worm box eating and pooping.:vap-Bong_smoker:


 
 so maybe keep them in a separate box and feed them in there and just use what they left behind kinda like me own little nutrient worm farm? Lol


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 12, 2015)

Do you not have a worm bin?  Oh do it. They are fun and they produce wonderful  ****. It isn't hard. Google it and get yourself a couple of rubbermaid totes with lids. 
I just started one a month ago and the red wigglers are multiplying nicely.
I used shreaded newspaper to start but others have lots of ideas. THey like coffee grounds and squash and anything rotten and slimy except meat or fat. Vegetable peelings, etc.


----------



## yooper420 (Jul 13, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Do you not have a worm bin? Oh do it. They are fun and they produce wonderful ****. It isn't hard. Google it and get yourself a couple of rubbermaid totes with lids.
> I just started one a month ago and the red wigglers are multiplying nicely.
> I used shreaded newspaper to start but others have lots of ideas. THey like coffee grounds and squash and anything rotten and slimy except meat or fat. Vegetable peelings, etc.


 
They make good fishing bait too.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jul 13, 2015)

yooper420 said:


> They make good fishing bait too.


 
 that's when it hit me that I have this awesome thing so easily gotten, lol while I was fishing. And I was like wait this would be awesome for my green baby everything I learned in school started flooding back to me. Aaah the simple things. &#55357;&#56847;


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jul 13, 2015)

I put two worms in the pot it's 3 gals just in case there is icky stuff in there. Might search them out on a week or so discreetly, and remove them. Put the rest in a couple Tupperware containers with like banana peals and stuff of the like. Thanks guys and gals. For the advice.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 13, 2015)

Worms will not survive in the pots.  If you want to do worm castings, then you need to get or build a small worm bin and let the worms do their thing.  It takes the worms months to turn kitchen waste into worm castings.  This is not going to happen in your growing containers.  I  have one like this and I really like it:  http://www.thewormfarm.net/products/126-Can-O-Worms/

I put mostly kitchen waste in mine, but there are some things they don't like--mostly things with strong flavors, like onions and cabbage.  Also, no dairy, no meat, no grease or fats of any kind.  Your waste products need to be cut up in small pieces--this allows the worms to break them down faster.  

I would not go digging around in the soil searching for them.  Just let them be and start a proper space.  You will need hundreds, if not a thousand or two of worms to get started.  Read up on worms if you want to do them.  There is more to it than just throwing garbage into a Rubbermaid container.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 13, 2015)

I have had my worm bin for only a month and they are multiplying nicely. I don't have any castings to speak of. I use a hand full of my compost which is just starting to decompose.

THG is correct. I gound egg shells in my blender, but they need to be nearly powder for worms to slurp.  Cut up the banana peel or the strings will kill them.. I give them slimy lettuce and cucumbers and stuff.   Read up on them.

THg, i couldn't get that link to go thru.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jul 13, 2015)

Ok thanks guys yeah I figured if anything, it wouldn't hurt to put them in there. Yeah I might start that than good next season, the big when tank/box. I'm gonna put together a much more sophisticated setup for next season. Figure throughout the winter I'll get everything else I need that I don't have without breaking the bank all at once. I am so excited about my next grow. I've learned so much from the ones who have given me advice and guidance, and although I know I have a whole bunch more to learn I feel as if you have given me a good start and foundation to build on and I thank you. Even just growing the plant has also helped a bunch with my anxiety and whatnot.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jul 13, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Worms will not survive in the pots. If you want to do worm castings, then you need to get or build a small worm bin and let the worms do their thing. It takes the worms months to turn kitchen waste into worm castings. This is not going to happen in your growing containers. I have one like this and I really like it: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004PYD3WE/?tag=whois03-20
> 
> I put mostly kitchen waste in mine, but there are some things they don't like--mostly things with strong flavors, like onions and cabbage. Also, no dairy, no meat, no grease or fats of any kind. Your waste products need to be cut up in small pieces--this allows the worms to break them down faster.
> 
> I would not go digging around in the soil searching for them. Just let them be and start a proper space. You will need hundreds, if not a thousand or two of worms to get started. Read up on worms if you want to do them. There is more to it than just throwing garbage into a Rubbermaid container.


 
 yeah I just started with the biggest Tupperware container I had and I had some cucumber and banana peals and pit them in the blender and pit that mixture mixed with the stuff the first batch came in its a start right. Could I move out to a big cooler and do it that way? Actually let me read a little more before I bombard youth with more questions. Thanks again ladies.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 13, 2015)

I love that growing makes you feel peace. It is so good for stress, unless it adds stress, and then...well you know.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 13, 2015)

Yes, you can move them to a big cooler, but it will be hard to get the worms separated from the castings and they will not live in the planting containers very long.  The environment and feeding needs for worms and for cannabis are different.  

Check out different worm bins.  If you are handy, I am sure there are systems on You Tube that you could build far cheaper than buying one ready-made.

Don't know what happened with the Amazon link...I have fixed it now to go directly to the site of the manufacturer.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jul 13, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> I love that growing makes you feel peace. It is so good for stress, unless it adds stress, and then...well you know.


 
 of course, I'm pretty easy going for the most part stress and anxiety can be two different things for me. I think the only thing that would stress me really out about growing is the amount of money it can take, but that'll only stress me out if I'm irresponsible, and I let it.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 13, 2015)

When growing the TLO method or when using spikes, worms can survive the grow.ime.
But they are more beneficial in a worm bin.


----------



## Droopy Dog (Jul 14, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Do you not have a worm bin?  Oh do it. They are fun and they produce wonderful  ****. It isn't hard. Google it and get yourself a couple of rubbermaid totes with lids.
> I just started one a month ago and the red wigglers are multiplying nicely.
> I used shreaded newspaper to start but others have lots of ideas. THey like coffee grounds and squash and anything rotten and slimy except meat or fat. Vegetable peelings, etc.



Starting a worm bin is about the best thing you can do, both for your plants AND your pocketbook. Store bought castings aren't cheap and usually of low quality. The *good* stuff is even more expensive. But for the cost of a bag of the good stuff, you can totally set up a bin, including worms (under $50 total), and have free castings forever. I've had my bins for a bit over 5 years now.

Most of my containers have worms in them, but I don't add them. I use VC (vermicompost), which is mostly castings along with some bedding. Going for pure EWC is very time and labor intensive. VC is mainly just separating the worms out of the worked over bedding.

Anyway, VC is full of worm eggs (cocoons). Those hatch either added to the mix, or when used as top dressing later on. Mostly I find them in containers that are 5 gallons or larger, but every now and then in 1gal pots. Coming from eggs they can adapt easier to that environment, where adult worms would most likely die.

For fish bait, the european nightcrawlers work much better, simply because they are easier to get on a hook. Now, they are thinking they are just a larger version of red wigglers rather than a separate species. Both do well in the same bin together, or have been for 3 years in my case.

Canadian nightcrawlers will not work at all in any bin and must be refrigerated.

Get a bin started ASAP!

Wet


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jul 14, 2015)

Droopy Dog said:


> Starting a worm bin is about the best thing you can do, both for your plants AND your pocketbook. Store bought castings aren't cheap and usually of low quality. The *good* stuff is even more expensive. But for the cost of a bag of the good stuff, you can totally set up a bin, including worms (under $50 total), and have free castings forever. I've had my bins for a bit over 5 years now.
> 
> Most of my containers have worms in them, but I don't add them. I use VC (vermicompost), which is mostly castings along with some bedding. Going for pure EWC is very time and labor intensive. VC is mainly just separating the worms out of the worked over bedding.
> 
> ...


 

 thanks I've been drawing up dinner plans and I have most the stuff here already like the big totes and what not.


----------

